# knightstown



## auctiondog15 (Mar 17, 2009)

knightstown sale barn has a hay sale every saterday prices run any were from $1.25 up to $5.00 maybe a little higher it is an auction but there is some pretty good hay up there, there is some alfalfa, oats hay, grass hay and some others. the hay sale starts at 11:00


----------

